
Jeff Bezos Is Planning to Ship ‘Several Metric Tons of Cargo’ to the Moon - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kzjppa/jeff-bezos-planning-to-ship-cargo-to-moon
======
Fjolsvith
Prime delivery in the solar system.

